# Wasp nest progression



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A few days ago I posted a photograph of the wasps building a nest inside a bird box and then adding an extension when they ran out of space.

I have taken a photo each day to record the progression of their building works. As a matter of interest, I will add each day's photo in this thread. I find it absolutely fascinating to see them create the paper and add it to their wonderful creation. Pure nature at work....
_
(Special dispensation was given to allow more that 5 images per post on the grounds that it is necessary in the context of the thread and I said it was OK!_ :tongue

24 May 2011









24 May... close up for detail









25 May.









26 May.









27 May.









28 May.
missed them out

29 May.









29 May. These are not wingless wasps! The are buzzing their wings to ventilate the hive.









30 May. A rainy day! Note the two at the enterance doing hive ventalation duties.









31 May - They seem to be adding layers on top of the existing layers..









31 May - a close up of the hard working creatures









1 June - missed

2 June 









2 June - Close up









3 June - A very warm night - It seems that the like to sleep outside...









4 June - They really are adding layer.









7 June









I was away for 10 days...

18 June









26 June - a very hot day. They seemed to be using their wings to circulate coo air round the nest









Also 26 June. A close up










29 June - This one cost me a sting - there was no activity, so I knocked on their door :grin:... Serves me right!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I wonder if the wasps got planning-permission from the Blue-Tits, for that extension.... :grin:

A superb sequence there, Donald, it's phenomenal just how industrious those little beasties are


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Will you be so happy once they've finished it? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

beautiful Donald .. apart from the photo quality its great to see nature at work .. this is an amazing educational voyage you are taking us on ..


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

too bad no webcam inside... Are those not the mean wasps that get angry real quick? anyway great shots...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB

@ SG: no I won't be happy - it is a source of fascination.

@ DF: I have just spent 10 minutes after dinner just watching them built the next layer; watching one of them spreading a very thin strip of 'paper'. You are absolutely right, it is educational. It is wonderful to see it day-by-day, close up.

@ sobeit: That webcam is a good idea but no way to impliment it. :normal: They only get angry if you wave your arms about and frighten them. On one or two of the extreme close up photos I have taken, the camera lens was only 2 inches fro the nest & I was looking through the viewfinder - One of the little fellas landed on my ear but did not sting. Move slowly and they are not perturbed.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

My goodness! They are busy paper hangers!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

May 31 images added in post 1 above


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I gotta admit, they've done a better job at cladding their home, than a lot of builders can do :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

How are they progressing?


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't say I would be happy with a wasps nest remotely near me, but they are interesting creatures. How do they make the paper?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

someguy201 said:


> I can't say I would be happy with a wasps nest remotely near me, but they are interesting creatures. How do they make the paper?


In principle, the same way that humans do, from wood-pulp - The main difference is that wasps chew wood into pulp, 'spit' it out and form it into shape, then leave it to dry as paper :wink:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just added 2 ~ 4th June images to post #1


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful photos Donald; and excellent work wasps







- Have you thought of submitting the series to the BBC's 'Springwatch' programme?

A question Donald, is the front of the box in direct sunlight, and is that for all day? 

It's fascinating how they've built just enough to shade the entrance from direct light and, from the way the 2 lower parts are at different heights and angles, is that just enough to shade the entrance throughout the day?

I'm also wondering if the reason a lot of wasps seem to be sleeping outside, it might be getting too hot inside - Seeing as the box is, to all intents and purposes, sealed on 5 out of 6 sides, they can't get the full airflow like they would from a normally built nest, where every square mm is designed for just that.

Oh, I'm not suggesting drilling some vent-holes in the sides, or running a fan or 2 over the box, wasps are quite adaptable and will very likely adjust to the situation - I enjoy all the sciences from 'A' to 'Z' and I've got my 'Biology-Hat' on, at present :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It has hand passed through my mind about Sringwatch, however...

Yes, the nesting box is on the south facing fence. I have notices that there is usually a couple of these guys at the entrance on ventilation duty. What has surprised me is that on some of the extreme close ups, using a 50mm 1:1 macro lens, they let me get the front of the lens to within 2 inches of the entrance. 

I was wondering if temperature was an issue... But lets face it, They have been studying the ways of being wasps far longer than you & me, & think that they would know where it is safe to build a nest & which way it should point!


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Your freaking insane! I am pretty sure those are yellow jackets? They look like it anyway. What do you wear when you take pictures?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Trousers, underpants, T-shirt, and sandals during the day. The night shot; pyjamas and bare feet.
:grin:


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

:O honestly, I'd crap myself doing that XD


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhhh.... the secret is that they're English wasps - Politeness and good manners goes a very long way..... :grin:


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

That doesn't work with wasps in America.... I picked up a fly swatter and got attacked... lol.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

kilonox said:


> That doesn't work with wasps in America.... I picked up a fly swatter and got attacked... lol.


It should work... Picking up a swatter or any rapid arm movements will provoke an attack. Just keep absolutely still or slow movements and do not try and shoo them away.

You can even let them settle on you without them stinging. It is ONLY when they are under threat, do they use their sting in defence.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

No, I picked it up slowly and was walking towards it slowly.... I ran afterwards XD


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been away for a while - I have just added 5 wasp images from 7th to 29th June in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wow! They certainly have been busy! You can sure see them flying around in the last one! Made them mad did you?:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

They did get a wee bit tetchy :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

They've certainly been busy while you were away, I wonder if the entire box will be covered, by the time they've finished :laugh:

I'd recommend using a long garden-cane to tap on the door with, next time :grin:


----------

